# Tapers in Calgary (need help)



## Jaanwar (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is my story.

I'm currently working as a drywall taper In Calgary. I can tape the whole house by myself. I work with one guy and usually we work on two homes together and finish them most of the time in six(6) days if not in five(5). The guy i work with is more experience than I am and has all the tools. However, he works half as many hours as i do and makes little more than twice as much as i do. Although he has more experience, no way he could do something in 15mins that i do in one (1) hour. I'm the one who is busting my balls working long hours if needed while he leaves after 6 hours. I usually work everyday of the week unless we have a day off between houses. I can't be late, while he can show up anytime he wants after all i'm working for him. Lately, I have been thinking that i have been under paid and losing motivation to go faster because it doesn't benefits me. I'm thinking of talking to him regarding this matter (wage) but if he doesn't agree to my wage increase then i think it might be best to go work on my own.

What i want to ask you guys is what are reputable drywall contractor(s) in Calgary? I was thinking of maybe start off with garages (fire-taping only). Any contractor(s) where i can start of with garages? I would like to work for him even if he declines my wage increase for a month or two and work on the side (fire taping garages) on my own until i have money saved for tools and move to houses full-time. If you were in my position what actions would you talk? Any help regarding this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like you already have the answer. Do your own thing and accumulate tools along the way. That's pretty much how we all did it.:yes:
From what I hear it's still busy in Calgary. Shouldn't be hard to hook up with someone. Just talk to other tapers to find out what they have to say about their employer.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

What's your pay split, 60-40, 70-30,,,,,,,and do you have your own transportation?????

That's just the way it's always been, You half to bust your butt and slowly obtain the tools your self,,,,,but some guys can or will take advantage of you.

Most come in at a 60-40 split , but if you have a car, and their fair about things, they should give you a 55-45 split. (and if you have some tools)

I was with guys when learning where sometimes I did 80% of the work, but if you want to threaten him, and your any good, look for someone else to work with who will train you. Say there's others who have a interest in you, but you half to be good at what you do, which leads to another qyestion

can you run the machines, or are you just a grunt that's spotting screws and sanding etc.....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe could try giving some of these a call:

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-construction-trades-Tapers-for-taping-garages-W0QQAdIdZ283506643

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/f-drywall-...0QQKeywordZdrywallQ20taperQQisSearchFormZtrue


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Maybe could try giving some of these a call:
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-construction-trades-Tapers-for-taping-garages-W0QQAdIdZ283506643
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/f-drywall-...0QQKeywordZdrywallQ20taperQQisSearchFormZtrue


So your a calgary boy justme, are you going to watch will and kate at the stampede


----------



## Jaanwar (Jul 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> What's your pay split, 60-40, 70-30,,,,,,,and do you have your own transportation?????
> 
> That's just the way it's always been, You half to bust your butt and slowly obtain the tools your self,,,,,but some guys can or will take advantage of you.
> 
> ...


Yes i can run machines. i have my own vehicle. Stilts and some tools. So far, he has logged in about 5 hours on two homes we have. Each house is over 5000sq feet. I have taped 1.5 homes. Ran 7 inch/10 inch flat boxes on both homes, sanded both homes, screws have 3 coats and hang corner bead. we usually do compound applicator tube/3 ways together and then finish work. at most he will log in 20 hours on these two homes. and he will make more than twice as much as me. I am twice as fast (these are his words) since i began working for him ( i had experience before i started with him) and wage is still the same. 

as far as percentage goes, i have no idea. I have never seen how much each house is worth, but sometimes he will say this home i will get this much money (i'm pretty sure it's more than what he says) even based on his numbers he makes twice as much as me and working half as me so in another words he makes 80-20. 

just to get an idea, how much on average one should get paid hourly based on 6 month experience and 1 year experience. how much would you want to get paid if you have 6 month exp and 1 year exp?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> So your a calgary boy justme


Only when I'm not in and around places like London, Ontario:

http://london.kijiji.ca/f-drywall-taping-Classifieds-W0QQKeywordZdrywallQ20tapingQQisSearchFormZtrue





2buckcanuck said:


> are you going to watch will and kate at the stampede


You'd have to earn that in a big way, not be born or marry into it, to get me interested in doing such a thing.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Jaanwar said:


> just to get an idea, how much on average one should get paid hourly based on 6 month experience and 1 year experience. how much would you want to get paid if you have 6 month exp and 1 year exp?


 I think you're putting the cart before the horse here....6 months and 1 year? Just ask for a raise, and don't be a d!ck about it either. He hired you so that he could do other things....

It's not really taking advantage, in fact, you're getting part of your pay in experience (his and yours). Most bosses won't just saunter up to you and say "Gee Billy-Bob, you're doing such a fine job I'm going to double your hourly rate!". 

It's not like he's sitting there thinking about how he's making a killing off your labor, but I'm sure he likes the money coming in. I'll also bet he's not sitting there thinking about how much he can put in your pocket either....so you need to _remind_ him that you'd like a little more in there. Build a case for yourself and decide on a _fair _increase, and then add a little so when he whittles you down you'll be right where you wanted to be.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Sh*t*



SlimPickins said:


> I think you're putting the cart before the horse here....6 months and 1 year? Just ask for a raise, and don't be a d!ck about it either. He hired you so that he could do other things....
> 
> It's not really taking advantage, in fact, you're getting part of your pay in experience (his and yours). Most bosses won't just saunter up to you and say "Gee Billy-Bob, you're doing such a fine job I'm going to double your hourly rate!".
> 
> It's not like he's sitting there thinking about how he's making a killing off your labor, but I'm sure he likes the money coming in. I'll also bet he's not sitting there thinking about how much he can put in your pocket either....so you need to _remind_ him that you'd like a little more in there. Build a case for yourself and decide on a _fair _increase, and then add a little so when he whittles you down you'll be right where you wanted to be.


If this guy has trained you at all he has put money into you..

A little hard to not see the action and only your point of view, if you have not even 3 years experience most people aint worth Five all, this is only an something you can answer, now if it is the way you say then U decide, I have never found a helper better than me and that it is why it is called helper, the other day I worked with a friend and he has 10 years less than me and all I got to say is he is good but still needs improvement, we cut 50 50 cause I had never worked with him,

there is away of doing something about where your at and that is to devide the house for the amount your payed like tape out together and then load beads, and he loads flats nails or final on threeways, my friend can price better than me even though I know and we discuss it together so he is worth 50 50


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Jaanwar, 

Is the guy you work with an independent contractor, i.e. is he the boss? Or do you both work for another outfit?

If he is independent, which from you OP I assume he is. You have to remember that HE is taking all of the responsibility for the jobs that you do. It is HIS reputation on the line. He has all of the overhead to deal with. HE buys all of the supplies. So maybe HE doesn't make as much as you think he does.

For example, I bid on a job with a price of $10,000. I buy the material for $3,000. I pay the insurance for the company at $x.xx. I bought/maintain the tools. So let's say after all is said and done there is $5,000 left to pay me and my helper. If I pay you $2,000 that leaves $3,000 for me. $1,000 is a nice chunk of change, but in the grand scheme of things it isn't that much.

Not calling you out or anything just laying out a possible different perspective. Many employees of any company have NO idea what the overhead costs just to keep a company in business. If I sell a house for $500,000 that doesn't mean that I made $500,000. Gross - Costs = Net


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Jaanwar,
> 
> Is the guy you work with an independent contractor, i.e. is he the boss? Or do you both work for another outfit?
> 
> ...


Why not? I'm sure we can all remember a time when we thought we were getting the short end of the stick, and in reality we didn't know sh!t from shinola. (two cliches in one sentence!) 

Twice as fast as nothing ain't much.....I'm no veteran of the trade like some of the geezers wheelchair on here, but 16 years after that fateful day pole sanding that g i g a n t i c garage I still feel like a cub.

By the way, good solid points fr8train:thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

All great points here. Ask yourself if you could bid the job successfully , make sure the correct amount of material is delivered, do the job in a timely manner, pay your help[even when you havent received pay yet] and during this,be able to look at the next 2 or 3 jobs and bid them out and keep your schedule going. You sound ambitious which is a plus,but until you experience the other side dont be too quick on criticizing . If and when you have your own business you,ll have the same problem with your help, remember how you felt!!!!!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

:thumbup:


Jaanwar said:


> Here is my story.
> 
> I'm currently working as a drywall taper In Calgary. I can tape the whole house by myself. I work with one guy and usually we work on two homes together and finish them most of the time in six(6) days if not in five(5). The guy i work with is more experience than I am and has all the tools. However, he works half as many hours as i do and makes little more than twice as much as i do. Although he has more experience, no way he could do something in 15mins that i do in one (1) hour. I'm the one who is busting my balls working long hours if needed while he leaves after 6 hours. I usually work everyday of the week unless we have a day off between houses. I can't be late, while he can show up anytime he wants after all i'm working for him. Lately, I have been thinking that i have been under paid and losing motivation to go faster because it doesn't benefits me. I'm thinking of talking to him regarding this matter (wage) but if he doesn't agree to my wage increase then i think it might be best to go work on my own.
> 
> What i want to ask you guys is what are reputable drywall contractor(s) in Calgary? I was thinking of maybe start off with garages (fire-taping only). Any contractor(s) where i can start of with garages? I would like to work for him even if he declines my wage increase for a month or two and work on the side (fire taping garages) on my own until i have money saved for tools and move to houses full-time. If you were in my position what actions would you talk? Any help regarding this matter would be greatly appreciated.


 
He is your boss, and can do what-ever he wants. How do you know that he is not leaving early to go home and bid on other jobs to keep you busy? Just cause he works with you, doesn't mean he has to do everything equally. I think you should appreciate what you got. We all get pissed off at our jobs, and most of the time when you leave to get something better, it turns for the worst. You will be left with regret. My advice is to stick around, after 2 years, ask for a raise. Learn as much as you can, don't be hard-headed. Slowly buy your own tools. Once he sees you have your own tools, he might pay you more since your using them. Such as a drywall sander!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*2 peso canuck*



SlimPickins said:


> Why not? I'm sure we can all remember a time when we thought we were getting the short end of the stick, and in reality we didn't know sh!t from shinola. (two cliches in one sentence!)
> 
> Twice as fast as nothing ain't much.....I'm no veteran of the trade like some of the geezers wheelchair on here, but 16 years after that fateful day pole sanding that g i g a n t i c garage I still feel like a cub.
> 
> By the way, good solid points fr8train:thumbsup:


man I ca't believe you called 2PesoCanuck a Geezer


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> man I ca't believe you called 2PesoCanuck a Geezer


Whats this 2BC has changed his name


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> man I ca't believe you called 2PesoCanuck a Geezer


Rats, I thought he was talking bout me


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Rats, I thought he was talking bout me


Don't tell the other geezers, but yeah, you're kinda like the "king" geezer....I think it's the banjo and the corn mash still that do it.:brows:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## Razoo (Dec 9, 2016)

Check out The Taper. Sounds like they are who you're looking for. They do houses, basements, garages, reno's and commercial projects also. I've boarded for these guys quite a few times. Their money's good and Grant the owner is awesome to deal with. He's a taper by trade with over 30 years experience and trains guys with little or no experience in taping. 

http://www.thetaper.ca


----------



## skyhigh (Dec 3, 2016)

I got my start in Edmonton so Im pretty familiar with the way things work around there. Is your boss a sub contractor for a drywall company or is he finding the jobs on his own? 

I worked for a guy that was a sub. I was in a similar situation as you when I started but I became very good friends with the guy that I worked for. After about a year of working under him I ended up in a situation that I needed a lot of cash flow coming in quick. I really wasn't ready but the guy I worked for called the office, vouched for me, and got me a house of my own. I think all I had were a few various knives and a pan. I went down to shoemaker drywall and I got materials, a tube, and applicators on the company account. The guy I worked for then came with me to my job site and helped/taught me how to invoice the job and then set me free.

It turned out I was pretty capable and the company kept giving me houses and I kept on acquiring tools as I went. My first few houses I did all the ceilings from a bucket because I couldn't afford stilts and hadn't even been on a pair before anyways. If I ever needed help I always had the guy that taught me to rely on for advice. I was on my way, finishing on average 1-1.5 houses per week and my phone kept ringing for more work.

The moral of my story is that your boss is your golden ticket to success. Just be careful how you approach the situation because at some point its likely that you will need him to open the next door for you.


----------

